# mirror mirror



## cb668 (Apr 10, 2010)

how can we temporerly dull a mirror on stage in order not to blind te audience.we need to give the piece back in original shape.


----------



## Footer (Apr 10, 2010)

Hairspray will do it and will come off later.


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 11, 2010)

Contact paper?


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 11, 2010)

"..on the wall, why so shiny one and all?" 
sorry had to 

ever thought about not using a mirror but rather just a silver spray painted peice of cardboard?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 11, 2010)

dulling spray


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 11, 2010)

You can also use regular bar soap..

Also can be used (and will simply 'cloud' the mirror but still leave it with some shine) would be salt water--heavy concentration of salt sponged or sprayed on and let to dry--then comes back off when you re-hydrate. 

OR--you can simply use regular Dulling spray....its made by Krylon and avail in most art supply stores and can be ordered from some online shops selling stuff for professional photgraphy... Krylon - Dulling Spray, Aerosol Spray-Can  


-w


----------



## BrianWolfe (Apr 11, 2010)

bowling alley paste wax


----------



## Tex (Apr 16, 2010)

Spray adhesive works well if this is going to be a permanent "stage mirror".


----------



## Van (Apr 16, 2010)

Hairspray would be the ideal solution since it needs to be returned in 'original condition' Dulling spray tends to smear on glass if touched therefore if this is a hand mirror dulling spray is right out.


----------



## mfhettig (Apr 18, 2010)

Yea, we use hairspray in my school.


----------

